# FR: Ce dont <proposition>, c'est (de) X



## kate123

Hello,
Here is my question:

_*Ce que je me méfie, c'est de la circulation de vendredi soir*_

To correct this question,
is it right to say
Ce dont je me..
instead of
Ce que je me..?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum. For the more general case, see FR: X est / X, c'est (de) + infinitif - préposition.


----------



## viera

Yes.
With "Ce *dont* je me méfie,..." the sentence is correct.


----------



## Elme

bonjour,

Si tu te méfies de tous les vendredis, il faut dire :
"Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation du vendredi soir"
ou "Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation des vendredis soir"

Tandis qu'avec "de vendredi soir" tu parles du vendredi de cette semaine.

Elme


----------



## jann

Is it absolutely necessary to repeat the "de" when there is a noun (e.g., _la circulation_) in second clause?  I'm just curious.

_Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation... _????


----------



## itka

Yes, it is.
_Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation..
Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation.._


----------



## Erayun

Itka, are you sure about that? 

Let's consider another sentence:

- Je me méfie d'Anna. => Celle de qui je me méfie, c'est Anna.
(Je ne pense pas que "Celle de qui je me méfie, c'est d'Anna" soit juste...)

- Je me méfie de la circulation => Ce dont je me méfie, c'est la circulation. 

"Dont" already includes "de", I'm not sure that putting it twice ("de") is correct.

( I'd like to add that a native would not use such a form, but would rather say "Je me méfie particulièrement de la circulation" or something like that, if you really want to put the stress on what you distrust )


----------



## itka

Erayun, vous me faites douter !

Avec un nom propre, cela me semble en effet différent...
Ou plutôt, non, ce qui me semble différent c'est l'emploi du présentatif "c'est..."

Ce dont je me méfie, c'est *de* la circulation du vendredi soir. (je ne pourrais pas dire cette phrase sans ce "de"...)

1. je me méfie de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose
2. c'est (= cela est) Anna / la circulation du vendredi soir

C'est *d'*Anna dont je me méfie.
C'est *de* la circulation du vendredi soir dont je me méfie...

Je le "sens" comme ça... mais je me trompe peut-être ! 
Par ailleurs, je suis d'accord sur la phrase : 
Celle dont je me méfie, c'est Anna.
... mais le pronom démonstratif "celle" modifie un peu les données, il me semble.

Peut-être quelqu'un d'autre aura-t-il une idée sur la question ?


----------



## Erayun

Méfier appelle un COI introduit par la préposition "de", donc il est normal et juste que ce "de" apparaisse dans la phrase
- C'est d'Anna dont je me méfie.
- C'est de la circulation dont je me méfie.

Ce qui me choque dans
_- Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation..._
c'est la redondance de "de" déjà présent dans "dont", à mon sens. 
(c'est pour ça que j'avais pris un exemple avec une personne, pour décomposer en "de qui" mais peut être que c'est une fausse structure?)

Prenons un autre verbe nécessitant une préposition...
- Je parle de la guerre. 
- De quoi parles-tu? 
- C'est de la guerre que je parle.
- De quoi??
- Tu m'écoutes? Ce dont je parle, c'est la guerre (?) // c'est de la guerre (?)

... 

Contrairement à vous, je le "sens" sans le "de"...

Any help would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Erayun, vous me faites douter !


Tu n'es pas la seule itka  Cette tournure est intrigante... et m'obsède (merci itka et K. )
J'en suis là, maintenant, après avoir trouvé ça (issu de la BDL) :


> Une première erreur est d’employer _dont_ avec un antécédent précédé de la préposition _de_. C’est le cas notamment dans une proposition principale qui commence par _C’est_ lorsque la subordonnée est introduite par _dont_.
> *Exemple :*
> - C’est de cette voiture dont j’ai envie.
> 
> Pour éviter le pléonasme, si on emploie la préposition _de_ devant l’antécédent dans la proposition principale, on emploie le pronom relatif _que_ ensuite dans la subordonnée, et non pas _dont_. On peut aussi, tout simplement, enlever le _de_.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - C’est *de* cette voiture *que* j’ai envie.
> - C’est cette voiture *dont* j’ai envie.



On devrait donc dire:
*C'est d'Anna/de la circulation du vendredi soir que je me méfie
ou c'est Anna/la circulation du vendredi soir dont je me méfie*​


Erayun said:


> Ce qui me choque dans
> _- Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation..._
> c'est la redondance de "de" déjà présent dans "dont", à mon sens.


La redondance du "de" est explicitement écartée par la BDL, lorsque l'antécédent de "dont" comporte déjà la préposition "de", mais dans l'exemple initial on a inversé l'ordre et l'antécédent c'est "ce" ou "celle" qui est développé en fin de la phrase et là je cale .
"*ce dont je me méfie, c'est la circulation du vendredi soir/Anna*"
m'apparait, après réflexion correct (ce n'était pas ma première intention, j'aurais mis "de" comme itka),

mais, je n'imagine pas que l'on puisse dire pour le parallélisme des formes citées au-dessus par la BDL:
"*ce que je me méfie, c'est de la circulation du vendredi soir/d'Anna*" 
​PZ, perplexe ...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> C'est *d'*Anna dont je me méfie.
> C'est *de* la circulation du vendredi soir dont je me méfie...


 
Le « que » me vient plus naturellement que le « dont »...

Dans ces 2 phrases, je remplace automatiquement *dont* par *que* (avant même de consulter la BDL). 

Pour ce qui est de : *ce que je me méfie, c'est de la circulation du vendredi soir/d'Anna*" 
Imaginons (en amérindien)
Ce que je me méfie de, c'est la circulation du vendredi soir / Celle que je me méfie de, c'est Anna

En faisant « culbuter » le *de*, on voit tout de suite que *ce que je me méfie de = ce dont je me méfie *
On ne répète donc pas "de", puisqu'il est déjà inclus dans dont. 

Pour utiliser *que*, on doit choisir un verbe qui appelle un COD. 
Par ex. : _*Ce que j'appréhende le plus, c'est la circulation du vendredi soir*_


----------



## stephanielee

Ce dont vous aurez forcement besoin, c'est de votre passeport.

In this sentence, is it necessary to use "de" in " c'est de votre passport"? because of "besoin de" (ce dont)?

Is is possible for me to make the sentence like this:

Ce dont vous aurez forcement besoin, c'est votre passeport.

or

Ce dont vous aurez forcement besoin, c'est de porter votre passeport.

or 

Ce dont vous aurez forcement besoin, c'est que vous porte votre passeport.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

As we say _avoir besoin *de *__quelque chose_, _c'est *de *votre passeport_ sounds just more natural to me. 

As for the last sentences, _porter _is correct but I think _avoir sur vous_ would be more common.

_...c'est d'avoir votre passeport sur vous 
...c'est que vous *ayez *_(subjunctive!)_ votre passeport sur vous 

_The last sentence isn't correct because the person involved in the first clause (_ce dont *vous *aurez besoin..._) and the one in the seconde clause (_*vous *ayez..._) is the same person, so you can't use the subjunctive. Use the infinitve.

_Ce dont vous avez besoin, c'est d'avoir votre passeport 
Ce dont *vous* avez besoin, c'est que *votre fils* ait son passeport _ (→ two different people, so the subjunctive can be used. This sentence sounds somewhat clumsy though).


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> As we say _avoir besoin *de *quelque chose_, _c'est *de *votre passeport_ sounds just more natural to me.


Actually, you can either include the _de_ or leave it out. However, from a strict grammatical point of view, leaving it out is better because _dont_ indeed already takes care of the _de_. Using both _dont_ and _de_ is hence redundant and would be best avoided.

_Ce dont vous aurez forcément besoin, c'est *de* votre passeport._ ( but should be avoided)
_Ce dont vous aurez forcément besoin, c'est votre passeport._


----------



## hdgr3000

Il faut que je comprenne comment utiliser "ce dont".

Tout va bien en utilisant "de + nom", par exemple:

J'ai besoin d'un stylo ==>​
Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est un stylo
C'est ce dont j'ai besoin, etc.
mais que fais-je quand j'utilise "de + verbe"? J'ai supposé (par exemple) que:

J'ai besoin de faire du cyclisme ==>​
Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est faire du vélo
C'est ce dont j'ai besoin faire
Suis-je du tout correct?

Merci!


----------



## geostan

Perhaps, but I would say: *Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est de faire...*

In the last sentence, it  is required. *C'est ce que j'ai besoin de faire.*


----------



## hdgr3000

Why would we need to use "de" again, isn't it implied from "dont"? (not disagreeing, just confused :S )


----------



## geostan

The preposition is often picked up again. It just sounds better to me.


----------

